
Ask HN: Do you like working with tech recruiters? - navd
Why or why not?
======
MrLucas
No. Specifically referring to independent recruiters / recruiter firms that
are not employed by the firm they are hiring for. My reasons are chalked up to
a number of poor experiences over almost 10 years. Save for one, every
interaction I've had with recruiters (in Toronto) is the same.

\- The few vague details they have almost always prove incorrect in the end.

\- Every job is cutting edge and exciting when it's usually not

\- When you don't get the position, they often don't get back to you and
ignore your attempts at communication.

\- The don't have enough background in the area they are hiring for and will
confuse details. e.g. Java is not JavaScript

------
PaulHoule
In what capacity?

